# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Tukholman lähijunaliikenteen historia PDF-raporttina

## Mikko Laaksonen

Löysin www.ss.se/forum - illa olleen vinkin kautta Tukholman lähijunaliikenteen historian 1957-2003, PDF - julkaisuna.

Regionplane- och trafikkontoret PM 24:2003 
Pendeltågen i Stockholms län Historisk bakgrund och utveckling
1957-2003

http://www.rtk.sll.se/publikationer/...pm_24-2003.pdf

----------

